# Bicycle theme



## dust_0ff (Nov 5, 2007)

hey guys here is bike shots of myself that my girlfreind took of me.  post up what ya got.


----------



## richardpinnock (Nov 6, 2007)

Had a go at an edit. 






ps what bike do you have?


----------



## dust_0ff (Nov 6, 2007)

a foes fly is what i have.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Taken at the med, during our epic ride this summer (www.bikeeurope.org.uk)


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 10, 2007)

*One link is gone *


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

Oh, this is an old, and still very "thin" theme thread! I think I must add to it.





But actually you would need to be able to read and understand German to see the joke in this photo...


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

Here's a newer one (taken this year at the end of March).
But my bike and I were very alone. So there was no chance for me to get a photo of me and my new bike in action...


----------



## blondie621 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## chantal7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice - your pic there looks like you're falling to the ground.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

I got a "few" of those bikes to.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 9, 2009)

This one's quite old and has been seen here before. It fits the theme though.

Bahrain on a Bike


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Why do you have so many bikes, Fox_Racing_guy?


----------



## lowcel (Jun 9, 2009)

Not the best quality but here are my current bikes. 

Fuji SL1 (race bike) 14.2 pounds with pedals.





Fuji SL1 (training bike)





Titus Motolite II





Fuji Aloha 1.0 time trial bike.





Redline Conquest cyclocross bike.





07 Kawasaki Ninja ZX14


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

chantal7 said:


> Why do you have so many bikes, Fox_Racing_guy?



They are all for different kinds of riding.
White Rocky Mountain is a full suspension cross country model.
Brown Binachi is a single speed model (no gears)
Blue Rocky Mountain is a "big hit" play bike.
Black Cinelli is my cross country race bike.
Black Cannondale is my "everyday go anywhere, do anything" bike
My old Cannondale road bike is in there 2, I use to race "crash a teriums" in San Diego when I lived there. 
Motorcycles I currently own 19 ( bought 2 more in the past 2 weeks) and thats a whole other kind of sickness


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow that's crazy!  19 motorcycles!


----------



## myPOV (Jun 16, 2009)

A fairly New Schwinn Electric Bicycle shot In a local bike shop




​


----------



## myPOV (Jun 17, 2009)

​
perhaps someone's idea of,  dare I say it, "Bike Bling"


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 17, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Here's a newer one (taken this year at the end of March).
> But my bike and I were very alone. So there was no chance for me to get a photo of me and my new bike in action...


Oooo, you finally got a new bike! I remember you wanting one at last year's TPF meet up in Germany! (and it's such a purrrrdy bike!)


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> This one's quite old and has been seen here before. It fits the theme though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! LOVE this shot!!


----------



## javier (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## javier (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## JamieR (Jul 6, 2009)

My baby. She doesn't get as much action as she used to....


----------



## cervelo rider (Jul 11, 2009)

My bike before I dumped the aerobars, replaced the stem and bars.










This is me coming down a singletrack with a sprained ankle.





Not my bike.





Local Crit.


----------



## javier (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## DRB022 (Jul 22, 2009)

I took this pic of my friend yesterday


----------



## boogschd (Jul 28, 2009)

i know this says bicycle theme but somebody already posted a motorbike 

and i only haz motorcycle pics so...


----------



## Plankton (Jul 28, 2009)

Local bike race, my first try at panning. It was a challange with a manual focus lense so my first hundred or so shots were useless. 


























-Javin


----------



## Tweaker (Jul 28, 2009)

Some nice rides,,, When I'm able I will get some shot's of my Felt 29'er!

Zach


----------



## Sangetsu (Aug 21, 2009)

My Schwinn...


----------



## Sangetsu (Aug 21, 2009)

A shot from inside my apartment...


----------



## javier (Sep 1, 2009)

A few more bikes.


----------



## AdamBomb (Sep 1, 2009)

My Newest addition!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Philmar (Sep 25, 2016)

motorcycle mama of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




bicycle seats - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bicycle rickshaw in Glodok Chinatown - Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rusty and mossy bike- Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




CCTV Headquarters - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge (Feb 10, 2018)

Sunset Riding by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## stk (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Feb 21, 2018)

Your water bottle is probably an ice bottle now - Lake Ontario at RC Harris filtration Plant, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2018)

Nikon F, 55mm f/3.5 pre AI, TriX shot at box speed

Lil Tiger


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2018)

cmw3_d_bike-panning1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2018)

Nikon FM, 100mm f/2.8 e, TriX

Slow rollers


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2018)

Nikon F3HP, 50mm 1.8, Acros 100, HC110 B


----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2018)

Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Sep 1, 2018)

&quot;Forever Bicycles&quot; by Ai Weiwei by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Philmar (May 11, 2019)

Rickshaw ride home from school - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Philmar (Oct 21, 2020)

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## javier (Oct 21, 2020)

Its a bird, plane it’s an automobile by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## javier (Oct 21, 2020)

Venice beach, first day open by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## javier (Oct 28, 2020)

The bride by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## javier (Oct 28, 2020)

South central LA. Only here. by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Oct 29, 2020)

Bike overboard!  Delft, Holland


----------



## Gardyloo (Nov 17, 2020)

Another Delft scene, this with the leaning steeple of the Oude Kerk


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 26, 2022)




----------



## mjcmt (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2022)

Rushing to school - Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 2, 2022)

Provence by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cgw (Dec 2, 2022)

Toronto: Little Italy
Fuji X-!00T


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 2, 2022)




----------

